# Peter de Cruce/Pierre De La croix any albums of all his works , his output seem small



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh i love this composer from what i got witch is so darn thin in material:Médiéval Paris and my Trouveres 3 lps set on deutsche harmonia mundi , but is there more than this for fan, all his work on one cd or lp albums he made several stuff motetten , chanson ect what the catch i can seen to find darn anything beside what i have....help me out Petrus de la Cruce fan?

:tiphat:


----------

